# Overclock or not?



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is my pc:


Amd Athlon 3000+ @default 1.8ghz
1.25Gb DDR 200 Ram
Nvidia 7600 GS 256 mb @ default 400mhz
MSI 09AC Ati Xpress 200 chipset
250 watt psu

Would it be worthwhile to overclock my graphics card or cpu or will the power supply not be enough to run them at higher settings?

If i can't overclock would a ram upgrade to 3.5gb (i don't think xp can take more than that) or a cpu upgrade to a dual core cpu do alot for my pc?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what motherboard make and modeL?????? you can use cpu-z (free) to determine this


without knowing your motherboard model ............ I would say upgrading to a dual core cpu as fast as your board supports would be the smartest option

you also need a better PSU


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

As I said in my first post it is an MSI 09AC with an Ati Xpress 200 chipset ohh and it is Socket 939 so what would the best dual core cpu i could get which won't break the bank.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

any dual core 4400 X2 / 4600 X2 / 4800 X2 / FX-60 / Opteron 175 / Opteron 185 

all excellent choices ............. do some ebay searching ........... thats what i do for socket 939 service work .............


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

K Thanks! Have a happy new year! 

Edit: Just saw an AMD X2 4400 on ebay for $230 (+$12 p.h) to buy or best offer! Hopefully I can get it for a bit less than $200!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep an eye on this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Athlon-64-X...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


I personally would not go higher than $150.00

socket 939 boards and cpu's have insane price tags now ........enough so to make you think about new system ......... you can get AM2 motherboard and 6400 X2 for $225.00!


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a look at it but they don't ship to Australia and its $110 USD which is about $161 which isn't bad!

Hmm i guess the real question I need to ask myself is not should i upgrade or buy new? but do I need to change my current pc?


Hmmmm..... I guess I will just have to see once a game I want comes out! And really who needs a game like Crysis running at very high?


----------

